# Google reportedly developing a Games Console



## Yagura (Jun 27, 2013)

> According to the Wall Street Journal, Google is actively developing an Android-based games console, which could arrive as soon as this fall. Citing anonymous sources, the report claims that the console is part of a bevy of secret projects, including a new smartwatch and a revamped version of its failed Nexus Q set-top streaming device. Additional details are sparse, but given the recent influx of Android gaming platforms, like the Ouya, Project Shield, GameStick, and others, a Google-produced gaming product isn't outside the realm of reason.
> 
> Despite boasting a large install base, Android has struggled to compete with iOS' vast library of games and exclusive titles. However, Google has the clout to attract more developers and publishers to a platform of their own ? not to mention custom tailor the Android OS to their needs.




Discuss. >.>


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

I was just about to post this but linking to Kotaku.  Well played sir.  I would rep you if you hadn't disabled yours.

Anyways, I'm not sold on Android based consoles.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2013)

Ouya is a failure even with ROMs.
NEXT.

there is an ouya at my gamestop for sale at 100 dollars.
No one is buying that shit.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 27, 2013)

Doesn't sound very interesting to me. But seriously, Google is doing everything lately.


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2013)

Won't be holding my breath, but i don't have any qualms if a company can successfully provide some solid competition in the gaming market


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2013)

Too late in the game Google


----------



## Yagura (Jun 27, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I would rep you if you hadn't disabled yours.



I can still receive rep. Just no one can see it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah but then where's the fun?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish them luck, more competition would be good.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> there is an ouya at my gamestop for sale at 100 dollars.
> No one is buying that shit.



....

Ouya's retail for 100 dollars bro.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 27, 2013)

These new companies don't realize how much investments you have to make in a games console. They figure they can make a cheap, customizable console.....

It's like selling 5 inch netbooks to rich kids


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Goova said:


> These new companies don't realize how much investments you have to make in a games console. They figure they can make a cheap, customizable console.....
> 
> It's like selling 5 inch netbooks to rich kids



To be fair?  I'm pretty sure Google is exactly aware of how much it would cost and would be capable of spending said amount of money.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 28, 2013)

Ffs, Google... people have enough trouble picking between the Big 3 + PC purchases.  The best time to leap into the console scene is right when another company has left it, imo.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2013)

Too much competition trying to cash in on the game market is a bad thing, but I am interested to see what Google box will be turn out to be.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2013)

It was inevitable.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> ....
> 
> Ouya's retail for 100 dollars bro.



whoops meant to say used


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Google will have to sink billions if they want to compete as anything more than a novelty. That means investing in first party studios, an online infrastructure, etc. 

I don't see that happening, this will probably be some retarded version of the ouya.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Google will have to sink billions if they want to compete as anything more than a novelty. That means investing in first party studios, an online infrastructure, etc.
> 
> I don't see that happening, this will probably be some retarded version of the ouya.



Like I said, I'm not sold on an Android based console.  That said though?  If anything is going to be no problem at all it's the online infrastructure.  Google is better at that shit than even Microsoft is and by a good deal.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Like I said, I'm not sold on an Android based console.  That said though?  If anything is going to be no problem at all it's the online infrastructure.  Google is better at that shit than even Microsoft is and by a good deal.



That is true. I meant more like designing a service like Live, they obviously have the capability to facilitate an online service.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I know what you meant but about 90% of what's behind a service like Live is the backbone hardware to run something like that, being able to handle that kind of load.  Google are the experts at that stuff and writing up the software for it shouldn't be too difficult for them.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Oh I know what you meant but about 90% of what's behind a service like Live is the backbone hardware to run something like that, being able to handle that kind of load.  Google are the experts at that stuff and writing up the software for it shouldn't be too difficult for them.



True enough.

But having an online service wouldn't mean much if they expect people to subscribe to it to play Fruit Ninja on a big screen tv. 

They would need to invest in games that would sell systems either by starting up a dozen or so studios or buying up some third parties. Then they would need to work out some agreements with physical retailers if they want to make a disc based console. Then they got to design a console that would make people actually want to play it without being nut-bustingly expensive, which means they would have to take a bath for pretty much the entire first generation like microsoft had to. 

That's 5-8 years of losing money with no guarantee of future success.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't disagree with ya, just playing devils advocate.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Interesting. I probably won't buy it (unless it turns out to actually be awesome), but I'm curious to see how this develops.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 28, 2013)

I want my Google 720.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

>Android-based.

Nahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

We don't need any more fucking consoles. It's clear all players want is to play the fucking games, so why make more platforms with which to strap exclusives to?

Why can't everyone just go third party like on the PC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2013)

Devs and Pubs wont even care for this unless it really brings something else. Like why would a consumer not buy a PS4,WiiU,Xbone and buy this.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 28, 2013)

It'll end up going the way of the Gizmondo. Really they should have put their focus on the handheld market. It serves as an extension towards the phones, plus it is a market that has a lot of space for competition. 

If they solidified their position in the handheld market, they could venture out into the console market.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't bother google things aren't that far along yet


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm okay with more competition...(I expect to see the iGame from Apple sometime soon )... but I don't think Google should try to do everything Technology related; I hate when a company essentially tries to take over the world.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> I'm okay with more competition...(I expect to see the iGame from Apple sometime soon )... but I don't think Google should try to do everything Technology related; I hate when a company essentially tries to take over the world.



Apple already tried once before with the Pippin.  It failed rather spectacularly.

They in fact made a boomerang controller even before Sony showed off theirs.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 29, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Apple already tried once before with the Pippin.  It failed rather spectacularly.
> 
> They in fact made a boomerang controller even before Sony showed off theirs.



Unbeknownst to most people, Apple actually fails a lot....but then they try again  (and again) and eventually succeed.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 30, 2013)

That is true.


----------



## Wan (Jun 30, 2013)

If true, this would certainly spice up the market.  Google is one of the few companies with the capital, resources, and know-how to break into the console market.  But it would be a huge undertaking to try to make a console competitive with the PS4 and XBO -- Microsoft spent a fortune to break in to the market with the original Xbox, and they didn't even turn a profit until the Xbox 360.

So I imagine that Google would make a console for the same market as Ouya, which will compete with that and possibly the last gen consoles and even the Wii U.  To that end, I would expect an ARM CPU, either a quad-core Nvidia Tegra 4 SOC or a quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 SOC.  That would handily beat Ouya, which is running on a quad-core Tegra 3.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2013)

Google making a system?
.
.
.
Android based.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2013)

Google search will no longer be availble on the internet, but only available exclusively on this console!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone supporting this company are automatically saying "I am fine with being spied on". This is one of the companies that helped US spy on people.
They demand you have a Google account, and so when you log into Youtube with a google account, your actiivty using google search engine and others are saved.

And they constantly ask you on Youtube "use your real name?".

Seriously?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2013)

Why are you so scared WhiteWolf? Are you hiding something? Or are you a terrorist perhaps?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2013)

>Android based

No thanks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

They could make a splash if they really wanted too.

The Ouya is pretty shitty right now, but the Ouya is not funded well at all. A company that has the unlimited resources as google would make that mini-console platform more viable.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 3, 2013)

tbh i think google is wasting their time with this


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking forward to not caring at all and never buying.


----------

